# xbox-360 grrrrrrrrr



## daver555 (Mar 5, 2009)

Well I fired up the 360 for the first time in months and played a bit of Star Wars Force Unleashed. Was close to the end and doing the death star green lazer level when the game froze (usual thing with the disc sounding like it's skipping!) No worries, it's done this countless times before so I shut the console down wait a few mins and then fire it back up only to be told that my save file is corrupt! Did a search on the net to find that once a save file has been corrupted there's no way to recover it so I had to delete the file and start the game from scratch! NOT HAPPY as it turns out I was close to completing the game


----------



## djswivel (Apr 8, 2009)

The disk skipping is usually a pre-curser to the RRoD. I surprised it's done it countless times and is still running! Sadly, there isn't a way of recovering corrupt game saves - but bear in mind that turning it off while the game is running (eg, when it skips) will most likely corrupt the data. Not really what you want to hear, sorry.


----------

